# Need Vacuum sealing system / Oxygen absorbers / Mylar bags: HELP !!



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . been putting it off, . . . gonna do it now.

What is the best vacuum sealing food system, . . . bang for the buck, . . . ???

Where do ya get the Oxygen absorbers???

Where do ya get the mylar bags????

Reason I ask, . . . y'all probably done the shopping thing and can save me the trouble.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My mylar comes from

https://mylarpro.com/

Vacuum sealing system is FoodSaver. I bought mine at Costco. This will NOT however seal a mylar bag. I use a standard old iron for that.

Operator6 posted a decent sealer from ebay.

12" Impulse Heat Poly Bag Sealer Plastic Closer Machine Teflon Sealing 30cm Wrap | eBay


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My sealer is a Weston 65-0501-W. I can easily seal mylar with a small strip of the ribbed plastic sealer bags in the corners.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

inceptor said:


> My mylar comes from
> 
> https://mylarpro.com/
> 
> ...


I haven't started using mylar bags yet either, but I was wondering.... Assuming the mylar bag would fit in the foodsaver, couldn't you start the seal with the foodsaver then use an iron to make a wider seal?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dmet said:


> I haven't started using mylar bags yet either, but I was wondering.... Assuming the mylar bag would fit in the foodsaver, couldn't you start the seal with the foodsaver then use an iron to make a wider seal?


I honestly don't remember. This was a couple of years ago. What I am planning on doing at some point is sealing the bag up to about 1/2" or so then using the tube accessory on the foodsaver to vacuum it out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sealing mylar bags is easy.

Sealing while maintaining a vacuum isn't. Especially when your vac/sealer isn't made for mylar bags.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

My Question is what/When do you need Oxygen absorbers?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

in regard to using your vac sealer on heat sealing the mylar bags (02 absorber required) .... an initial seal using a vac sealer can really speed up the packing operation on the 1/2 & 1 gallon size bags - the heat seal still needs to be expanded to 3/4" to 1" using an iron or other device .... not all sealers will work - depends on bag mil thickness, sealer strip heat range, age of the sealer ect ect ....

a NEW invent is a combo designed mylar bag for full use on the better quality($$) vac machines .... VacFoil bags - Vacfoil Bags (Mylar Bags for Vacuum Sealers) .... what they don't say (besides the cost factor) is the limited total evacuation of all the air compared to a greater & more effective % absorb of the harmful 02 .... it's the same argument that's been batted around with dry goods glass jar canning - use the jar attachment for the vac machine or simply toss in a 100cc 02 absorber ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> My Question is what/When do you need Oxygen absorbers?


SOP for me when valsealing for long-term storage. As there is no such thing as a perfect vacuum (although high$ lab equipment can get close), one must accept the fact that a $200 home vacsealer isn't going to get 100% of the air out of the bag. So there _will_ be some oxygen left in the bag no matter what you do. Adding an oxy abs packet in helps deal with the remaining oxygen in the bag.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I get my Mylar bags and absorbers from Amazon. I use an old fashioned iron to seal them.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Are Military MREs mylar bags?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Are Military MREs mylar bags?


kizzing cousin .... both are multi ply and have special poly involved in the manufacture .... MRE bags don't use metalized poly like mylar ....


----------

